# TV for PS3



## shankar_psn (Nov 10, 2013)

I hadn't been gaming for the past 6 yrs ... Diablo III - one of the reasons to make the comeback ... 

Got to know PS4 will come soon ... But, planning to buy a new PS3 soon. 

Is this TV good for PS3 -  Samsung Joy Series-5 22F5100 22-inch 1080p Full HD LED Television ?


----------



## T!M3 (Nov 18, 2013)

Your choice of a good TV for your PS3 will depends on your preferences, most people I know prefer to play on larger screens while I'd personally go for a much smaller monitor since I used to it after years of PC gaming. You should try playing PS3 at any local stores and check what size is perfect for you.

As for TV, go with this. Epic sale on it right now.


----------



## shankar_psn (Nov 27, 2013)

got a 32 inch lg led tv ... its good ...


----------



## bruce_batman (Nov 30, 2013)

will the ps4 work on 23 or 22 inch tv(lcd/led)??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 30, 2013)

bruce_batman said:


> will the ps4 work on 23 or 22 inch tv(lcd/led)??



It will certainly work.


----------



## rish1 (Dec 18, 2013)

don't buy tv it will be expensive ...

buy dell 22 inch 1080p IPS full led monitor for 8-9k 
23 inch - 10k

it has hdmi


----------

